# Best free jumping/running around contest



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

how many pics can we post?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Since you said pictures and didn't post a limit I guess that means as many as we want.  here are my entries!

Onyx, 13.3 Arabian gelding free jumping 2ft-4ft+.




























Running around


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes you can post as many as you want, as long as they are your horses 

Wow Twilight Arabians, he's gorgeous, I love his jump!!! ^^^


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oops sorry, meant to add, but only in one post...


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## spirited0away (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## mur (Feb 13, 2010)

Here are two of my horse Misty.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here are some of mine


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My boy at 2 days old. Poor thing almost didn't make it over!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my student's sport pony that she bred. He is three and at his inspection.

Sir Draco, new forest pony










This is when he was two, frolicking


----------



## boomer5405 (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i323.photobucket.com/albums/nn455/SARAsocal/boo2_20_20
[IMG]http://i323.photobucket.com/albums/nn455/SARAsocal/boomer2_6.jpg


----------



## boomer5405 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

^^Sorry im in this one...



idk if this is a free jump...if its not ...srry.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok guys its over!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Results??


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Results!!!*

The winners are:

Free jumping:

boomer5405:







Such a cool jump! ^^^

Running:

Twilight Arabians:







He looks like he's having fun


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have more at home but here is one from last night.


----------

